# Pickup goat pen



## imported_bubba (Apr 17, 2010)

I am looking at a stock pen for the back of my truck. The one im considering is 40" tall. Is that tall enough for a full grown alpine with horns? Thanks


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

If you figure that most packable sized goats are going to be 36 - 38 at the shoulder you can see how a 40" tall rack would force the horned goat to keep its head uncomfortably low and tipped back during the entire trip. Another problem is that goats tend to throw their head up to keep their balance when they jump into the truck from ground level. A low ceiling will cause the goat to hit its head or horns when loading. The next time it won't want to load at all. Mine is about 50" and they still bang their horns once in a while when loading.

[attachment=0:15axbi4k]Loading copy.jpg[/attachment:15axbi4k]


----------



## imported_bubba (Apr 17, 2010)

Yes I see. It may have to be taller. Maybe Ill make a ramp for the goat so it doesnt jump and hit its head. Thank you


----------



## Blueroan (Mar 6, 2010)

Rex, that is a big goat.


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Blueroan said:


> Rex, that is a big goat.


Thanks, he's about 210lbs and 38" tall.


----------

